# Housetraining Using Signals



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great article why those bells may not accomplish what you want , http://responsibledog.wordpress.com...using-a-signal-to-indicate-need-to-eliminate/


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave! I was doing the "Wait" for potty because I got tired of getting up every 15-30 minutes or so, I knew Dexter did not need to potty.....he just wanted to go outside because he was looking for my husband. So, I ended up doing some good with the "Wait" and I did not even realize it. 

Thanks again for the article.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Dave. We do use a bell and also provide an indoor potty. Beau and Daisy have both had stretches of ringing the bell too often (mostly when they were little puppies and first learned how to ring it), but it is much better now that they are 1 & 2 years. Like Linda - we tell them "wait a little bit - not now" if they have recently eliminated. If they persist we do get up and let them out (or they use the indoor potty!) But numerous times, if they have persisted with the bell, they DO go again as soon as we let them out. Neither one barks or scratches the door to go out - so the bell at least makes us aware. I think they're pretty good about the bell...except when it starts snowing and they want to go out and catch snowflakes! I think its good to tell them to wait so they don't get the idea they rule the roost!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I forgot to add that we do let them out on a regular schedule. First thing in the morning, after they eat breakfast, late morning/early afternoon, after dinner, and before bed. Additionally, they go for two walks around the neighborhood daily. My husband loves to walk the dogs regardless of the weather! All these other opportunities are no-doubt the reason they don't ring the bell as much! They usually save their "poops" for the walks.... so we go through "dog duty bags" like crazy - but less to pick up in the back yard!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was going to bump a thread on bell training and spotted this thread from Dave. Good article - though I admit I don't have time to read through the whole thing right now.


----------

